
Show HN: I automated WebPageTests so your site speed is always monitored - machmetrics
https://www.machmetrics.com/
======
machmetrics
I love WebPageTest, but its API is lacking, and its public test agents (and
thus results) are inconsistent. I made a private WPT server, with reliable
test agents (proper hardware), and wrapped it in a back-end that periodically
runs tests according to your schedule, and a front-end that consolidates
results so you can see trends easily.

I realize you probably won't have much feedback until after a few days of
monitoring, but any input regarding getting set up, marketing, your weekly
summary email, etc would be immensely appreciated.

------
bradknowles
So, how does this site differentiate itself from others in the field, like
GTmetrix.com, runscope.com, Pingdom.com, etc...?

I realize that some of these other sites may have other features or focus, but
they can also easily do automated programmatic web page speed tests.

~~~
machmetrics
Great question - we're in the same field, so competitors - but:

>How Are You Different From Pingdom, GtMetrix, Or SpeedCurve? All are solid
services, and you'd be in good hands if you ended up with any of them. There
are a few things that separate us, though: MachMetrics gives you more testing
options than Pingdom, better automation than GtMetrix, and more payment
flexibility than SpeedCurve.

